# Goldfish Tumor/Growth Removal; Seeking Guidance



## cjcoburn (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I feel fortunate to have came across your site while researching what to do about the growth on our family goldfish of 14 years.

After reading a post on GAB (Tumor Removal Surgery) about surgically removing a tumor and Lupin's similar post from a few years back,


Lupin said:


> I know some of you folks knew I have an oranda who was diagnosed with tumor. I had been delayed from its surgery since I kept gathering myself a lot of courage and confidence. I could not bear to do the surgery myself because I kept thinking the worst.
> 
> Tonight, I decided to watch Moby for awhile. I saw his scales were getting worse with the growth definitely increasing so I made a snap decision to risk everything and performed surgery on him despite shaken by surgeries.


 I'm wondering if the same procedure would be successful with our pet.

The difference, however, seems to be that instead of a tumor that is mostly a bump on the fish, our fish has a larger floating fleshy growth. It appears to be attached by 2-3 strands of connective tissue (picture below - sorry, it may not be pleasant to some). In spite of it's size, our fish doesn't seemed bothered by it.

My main question to the group is, "In your experience, do you feel the procedures mentioned above would be appropriate for removing this growth from our pet?"

My family and I greatly look forward to any guidance that can be offered.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi. I'm also a member of the GAB, and I feel you could get a better answer there than I could give you here. I may be an experienced goldfish keeper, but I'm far from an experienced aquatic vet. Perhaps Lupin will even drop in to answer your question there. I wish you the best of luck with your little guy.


----------



## cjcoburn (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks so much for the pointer, Izzy.

I just finished posting over on GAB. I'm optimistic that I'll get the guidance I need to get our old pal looking better.

Take Care,
Chris


----------

